# Can flagtail prochilodus live in a planted?



## toffee (Apr 2, 2007)

I have never owned a flagtail prochilodus. I have seen lots of pic and video showing flagtail prochilodus in planted tanks, and yet vege matter supposed to be their main diet. Anyone got experience with these big boys in planted? They also suppose love eating algae, true?

So a fish that eats algae but will leave the plants alone?


----------



## dannylc (Jul 9, 2012)

Feed them enough cabbage, lettuce, cucumber and spirulina and you should be fine. But because of the size they get to and the fact they can be very skittish they could be startled and make it look like a tornado has been through your tank lol


----------



## toffee (Apr 2, 2007)

For a 8x2x2; how many matured Flagtails can comfortably live? How long will it take to mature if conditions are right? Do they go after smaller fishes?


----------

